# Whooopie!!!!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

I took my CFII written yesterday - *got a 92%!!!!*

I take my check ride in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2006)

CFII?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

Certified Flight Instructor - Instrument

I'm a CFI right now -


----------



## timshatz (Nov 20, 2006)

Good on you bud, well done. 

Took my physical two weeks ago and am going to get back into the cockpit in the spring. 

Congrats to you, good luck on your check ride.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

THANKS!!!

And get yerarse back in the air!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Joe! Well done mate


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2006)

congrats
Did you use a simulator or actual flying hours I would guess the simulator would be cost effective


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> congrats
> Did you use a simulator or actual flying hours I would guess the simulator would be cost effective


In my intial training I did about 3 hours in a sim - I have access to a cheap plane (the club I'm in) so I'll be doing some flying under the hood to brush up. I've always stayed pretty proficient and fly quite a bit, I actually feel I could pass the check ride right now, but I'm one to always be totally prepared. Believe it or not any of the MS flight sims do just as well for a practice, although they are not "legal."


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2006)

Good stuff Joe... Glad to see ur getting everything right...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Joe! How much would it cost me to get a PPL with you?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks guys - Gnomey - if you could get over here and find a job, we'll I'm pretty cheap!

Now finding a plane, that's another story!


----------



## Henk (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats mate.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> In my intial training I did about 3 hours in a sim - ...



I thought sims werent accurate.

 

Just kidding.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> we'll I'm pretty cheap!



Yeah I heard that about you!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Good for you Joe. Yet another step from the technical world into the pilots delerium.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Joe! That is awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Thanks guys - Gnomey - if you could get over here and find a job, we'll I'm pretty cheap!
> 
> Now finding a plane, that's another story!



The problem is getting over there and getting a job other than that, no worries 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Great stuff, well done!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

tut tut gnomey, FB will offer us all mates rates..... freebies 

congratulations FB, when's your first hop over the pond


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

right after he buys a REALLY big external tank.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

looking at some of his pictures i'd say he's already got one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> looking at some of his pictures i'd say he's already got one



Better watch that Lanc - my first hop over the pond might be a flour dropping mission, except the flour might be brown!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> looking at some of his pictures i'd say he's already got one



I won't touch that one, Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah there's two ways that can be taken, fortunately FB took it in the insulting way i meant it


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

And a fantastic retort. Well done.


----------



## Clave (Nov 21, 2006)

Well done! Being a pilot is impressive enough, but being an instructor is a serious achievement. 8)


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2006)

Excellent achievement. I take it the 8% you missed on were nothing to do with touchdown?
Seriously you must have worked hard on this and the results reflect that.

When I get over my current problems I am after Gnomey for a ride should you get over this side of the pond.


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

awww well done!! thats deadly!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, Joe! I know you have been working on that and am glad to hear you did well.  Now to get you this direction, our last flight was fogged out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks all - the big challenge is in 2 weeks when i do the check ride - any of you ever make it out my way, we'll definitely go flying!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah there's two ways that can be taken, fortunately FB took it in the insulting way i meant it


----------



## timshatz (Nov 22, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> And get yerarse back in the air!!!



I hear ya', in the plans, that's for sure.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

Way ta go, Joe! Great stuff! Congrats!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey congrats Joe - sorry I haven't been around much lately been busy!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 4, 2006)

*DONE DEAL! PASSED MY CHECK RIDE! CFII!!!!!!*

​


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations! That's a real achievement!
Would buy you a tall one if I could. And cut your shirt tall just for the helluvit.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats again Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2006)

*You da man!*


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2006)

Well done Joe! Congrats mate


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Joe!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

